# Has anybody else had the dreaded lurgy



## johnnyb47 (10 Feb 2019)

HI and hope you're all feeling better than me. Its been three blooming weeks now that i haven't used the bike. Its just sat there leaning up against the kitchen radiator gathering dust, all because I've caught the usual winter lurgy thats doing its rounds in the work place. Surely this has got to be coming to the end soon Having being forced to taking three weeks away from cycling has really put me in a dark mood. When cycling all the while you take it for granted that life is what it is, but now after three weeks of feeling lousy, I'm starting to really feel cranky and hemed in at not being able to get out there on two wheels. Watching all the cyclists this morning coming past my house for some Welsh mountain fun really peaved me as i really would of wanted to go too. Seeing all my friends on there strava adventures whilst im stuck indoors watching the rubbish on tv has made me really jealous and enviable of them too(in a good way of course )
Hopefully in the next few days i will get back out there again enjoying it all once again. If not i think i may just have to turn to getting some therapy lol


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

I've lucked out of late. I have the flu jab each year cos I'm Mrs Ds carer and cant afford to be incapacitated. Aside from a minor head cold that gave me earache it's been almost a year since I was lurgied up. I put my resilience to disease down to clean living and God worship.


----------



## videoman (10 Feb 2019)

Yes, started with a nasty cold with all the usual symptoms at the beginning of December and it really spoilt my Christmas and ended up at the doctors just after Christmas with a chest infection, still have a cough and blocked nose, when will it ever go. I've had a flu jab for the last two years and had a nasty cold both winters.

Really want to go out on the bike which I have ridden twice since beginning of December and will hopefully make it out this week.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

Does impotence count as the Lurgie?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2019)

Like you my wife was taken out with lurgie, 4 days off work, and only today back running after three weeks off. She did a run walk on treadmill today. Luckily it did not affect me, so escaped one there. Nasty cough involved as well so interrupted sleep.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Does impotence count as the Lurgie?



Nope, the evidence doesn't stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Nope, the evidence doesn't stand up to scrutiny.



I see, so I just need a stiff upper lip?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2019)

I've had a bad cold since last Tuesday. I can put up with it lasting a few more days, but I will be annoyed if it lingers on for another couple of weeks!


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2019)

My wife has had two weeks of it, I shuts woke up with a cold sore, which normally indicates I am run down and heading for something.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2019)

No worse than usual this year.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Feb 2019)

So far so good touch wood.


----------



## vickster (11 Feb 2019)

I've woken with a sore throat so have squirted some First Defence up me nozzle!!


----------



## dan_bo (11 Feb 2019)

I was out of commission for a good three weeks after boxing day and still not 100% Not a standard cold though but a horrible virus. Resting HR at about 90, sweats, no appetite.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2019)

It seems to go on for ages!
I hope you get well soon .


----------



## Globalti (11 Feb 2019)

The sore throat can be seen off by gargling with Corsodyl, which does kill viruses despite what naysayers will tell you. 

I've been taking zinc for 6 months and haven't had so much as a sniffle. There is evidence that zinc strengthens the immune system. Could also be because I wash my hands on entering the house and at work before sitting down at my desk.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Feb 2019)

I don't talk about this stuff just like I don't talk about punctures.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2019)

So far I've avoided the folk with the germs


----------



## Globalti (11 Feb 2019)

About nine months ago I was in a meeting at a big company in Cape Town and the technical manager sat down opposite me then sneezed violently in my face, twice, with no attempt to catch or deflect the spray. Sure enough by the next morning I was battling her sore throat. Grrrrr!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Feb 2019)

Yep, just coming out of the most awful 72 hour virus I've ever encountered. There are upsides, mind. This morning I weigh 10+ lbs less than on Saturday morning - which is more than mildly alarming, especially as I had none of the symptoms you might imagine would be required to induce such a loss


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Feb 2019)

I am on day 3 of it, my wife is just starting the second week. We go on our first family ski trip on Friday and so are really hoping the kids don’t get it and we recover in time.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> About nine months ago I was in a meeting at a big company in Cape Town and the technical manager sat down opposite me then sneezed violently in my face, twice, with no attempt to catch or deflect the spray. Sure enough by the next morning I was battling her sore throat. Grrrrr!


Too soon, shirley?


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2019)

MrsP has had it quite bad for the last two weeks, it is just showing signs of going. I have had a smaller dose of it, but still have a soreish throat


----------



## Aravis (11 Feb 2019)

I have just one ride so far this year, on January 6th, when ironically I was blaming my lethargy on my flu jab three days earlier. If only I'd known...

I've been feeling so low I haven't had the enthusiasm to come to the forum at all. And it's not as though there hasn't been enough going on to be depressed about anyway.

I see there's a great new alphabetic cycling/photgraphic challenge - it didn't exist last time I rode my bike.

There's a relatively benign forecast for tomorrow, and I'm hoping to ease myself back in with a gentle *** miler. There's still quite a bit to be dislodged from my chest, and I'm very much looking forward to that! I'll wrap up warm and take it steady - as if I ever do anything else.


----------



## redflightuk (11 Feb 2019)

Just about to head to the shops after 10 days off the bent. It started with a headache and then just lack of energy and aching limbs. No appetite but no sweat. Still not 100% but getting there.


----------



## DRM (11 Feb 2019)

Yes, 5 weeks on now, feel better but still not right, started with sore throat & chesty cough that turned into a chest infection, had a weeks worth of antibiotics only managed one ride before this lot, of 29 km I think, my breathing still isn’t what it was, someone where my wife works had it & their GP called it the 6 week flu, all this even though I had a flu jab


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Just a cold, but as usual the Asthma kicked in and I've got a dry cough that'll last a few more weeks. I have to keep telling people I'm not contagious...


----------



## gbb (12 Feb 2019)

3 weeks for me and still going. TBF It's never been THAT bad but it just wont shift , lots of snorting trying to shift mucous from the back of my nose (sorry if that's too descriptive)
One day I had a real big pressure headache from it but generally it's just left me feeling at 70% all the time.
Up till last night I think I'd only had 2 rides in that time but late yesterday afternoon was clear, bright and modestly warm so I did a 12 miler at no pace, just to enjoy the slightly nicer weather.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (12 Feb 2019)

And they say cycling is good for you... hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Feb 2019)

I was hoping that i would start to feel somewhat better this week and dare i say it, even venture out for a bike ride, but this ruddy cold (or whatever it is) is just refusing to shift. Slightly concerning is that I'm coughing up blood in the mornings (sorry for being graphical).
If it carries on im going to reluctantly book an appointment with the doc to see if they can help.Its been hard going soldering on at work but thankfully I've have, so the bills can be paid on time.. I've kept well away from everyone to avoid spreading my filthy germs at work and once finished im completely knackered and drained of energy . I've realised things you take for granted when your married or living with someone. When you're ill and single there's no one around to help.Whether its just a simple cup of tea or help with a trip down to the chemist but "hay hoo" life goes on. So once again I'm hoping this dirty stinking virus/cold or whatever it is, will make its exit soon and my lovely bike thats gathering dust parked up against the kitchen radiator will be back where it should be. On the road with me on it


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Try some ice cream.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> I was hoping that i would start to feel somewhat better this week and dare i say it, even venture out for a bike ride, but this ruddy cold (or whatever it is) is just refusing to shift. Slightly concerning is that I'm coughing up blood in the mornings (sorry for being graphical).
> If it carries on im going to reluctantly book an appointment with the doc to see if they can help.Its been hard going soldering on at work but thankfully I've have, so the bills can be paid on time.


You do have the usual signs of an infection, don't you? (Coughing up or blowing out nasties.)

I was convinced that I had a chest infection which was causing a cough that had bothered me for weeks. It turned out to actually be caused by a life-threatening pulmonary embolism. To be on the safe side, see your doctor, and while you are waiting for your appointment - check these symptoms!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2019)

Coughing up blood, get down your doctors.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Coughing up blood, get down your doctors.


Or if things get really nasty, A&E!


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2019)

GP appointment - it's not a 'cold'....


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2019)

And if you need a bigger push, read this post by @gbb!


----------



## vickster (14 Feb 2019)

First Defence didn’t work...now got a full on snotfest head cold grrr


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2019)

vickster said:


> First Defence didn’t work...now got a full on snotfest head cold grrr


From a distance


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/fjbAijSSj3o


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Does impotence count as the Lurgie?




Youse is very impotent i read all your posts.


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2019)

Yes i did it came out of the blue.Monday to Thursday in bed.It knocked the living daylights out of me i am only now feeling something like.But i got off light an elderly friend of mine ad the flu jab and within a week he was in hospitals two Leeds Infirmary then Otley and finally a care facility in Seacroft.weeks he was ill.


----------



## Vantage (15 Feb 2019)

Yep. 3 days in bed. Coughing fits. Throwing up fits due to coughing fits. 
I thought I was over the worst but it reared its ugly head again today. Meh.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I see, so I just need a stiff upper lip?



You need to get a grip, that is not snot.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Feb 2019)

After 2 weeks of dying a flu death. I got out for a slow 30km ride yesterday. A glorious day and wonderful to be beginning to feel better.

Codine tablets helped a lot in my recovery.


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Feb 2019)

Wow there seems to a lot going around at the moment, and hope you're all on the to recovery. Today is the first day in weeks that i feel a little better. Dare i say it but I'm tempted to go for a bike ride this afternoon. It will be a gentle tootle around the lanes followed by a beer stop somewhere :-)


----------



## Tommy2 (17 Feb 2019)

Yesterday was the 1st ride I’ve done in about 3 weeks due to flue then a chest infection, did the 5km ride from work then actually rode there and back again as I thought I’d left my phone (which I had but the lad who finished after me took it home with him to drop off at my house, so was actually pointless ride but a good excuse to go anyway).
Also managed to do junior parkrun with my daughter this morning and trotted next to her whilst she cycled yesterday.

Still not feeling 100% but it’s so nice being active again after what feels like forever!


----------



## Milzy (3 Mar 2019)

I’ve got strep throat. Been laid out for a few days. There is blood in the phlegm, anybody else had that? 
I’ve got numerous sportives to train for & complete. It seems to be lurgy after lurgy. It’s March but feels like January.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

Milzy said:


> I’ve got strep throat. Been laid out for a few days. There is blood in the phlegm, anybody else had that?
> I’ve got numerous sportives to train for & complete. It seems to be lurgy after lurgy. It’s March but feels like January.



Overtraining? Not sleeping? Kids with lurgies?
Seen a Dr? If not how do you know it's bacterial not just viral?
Isn’t strep throat some pretend American thing? Probably down to all the cr@p in their food


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2019)

Strep throat is definitely an import we could do without. 

I haven't read the entire thread but if I'm honest I've done okay this year, threatened a few times but come to nothing which usually means I haven't been hanging around with the usual suspects in that regard.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> Strep throat is definitely an import we could do without.
> .


Hopefully it won't come as a condition of a post Brexit trade deal!


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Hopefully it won't come as a condition of a post Brexit trade deal!


I'll keep my fingers crossed, although I've never really bought into project fear.


----------



## Milzy (3 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Overtraining? Not sleeping? Kids with lurgies?
> Seen a Dr? If not how do you know it's bacterial not just viral?
> Isn’t strep throat some pretend American thing? Probably down to all the cr@p in their food


It’s more kids with bugs. According to my fit bit I’ve improved my sleep to at least 7 hours a night. Still doesn’t seem enough.


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2019)

Milzy said:


> It’s more kids with bugs. According to my fit bit I’ve improved my sleep to at least 7 hours a night. Still doesn’t seem enough.


Garmin is worse, don't know even where to start with that one.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2019)

Milzy said:


> It’s more kids with bugs. According to my fit bit I’ve improved my sleep to at least 7 hours a night. Still doesn’t seem enough.


Go to bed earlier 
Get rid of the little plague carriers 
No bugs, more sleep, win win


----------



## buzzy-beans (3 Mar 2019)

To most of you, think your collective selves lucky, I have been out of the saddle for an enormous amount of time whilst the bloody NHS consultants decide between themselves what is wrong with me!

It all started in mid December 2017 when I caught the flu (big time), then after 6 weeks when I still felt like death on legs I caught a very heavy chest cold and then, according to the quacks, I went down with what was described as chronic bronchial pneumonia which dragged on for months.
Then the medical boffins thought I had become a sufferer of cough induced asthma and started prescribing various inhalers, pills and potions, none of which made me feel any better, in fact several of them ended up making me feel one hell of a lot worse to the extent that several of the men & woman in white coats thought I was suffering from angina.
At a total whits end I started to undertake a lot of my own on line research and there hidden in the depths of the most obscure medical journals I discovered that the exceptionally rare side effects of 3 of the drugs I was on were the side effects I was experiencing!!!

So armed with this information I made direct contact with 3 of the consultants I was receiving treatment from (my own GP practice being next to useless) and in turn I had various further tests and scans which in turn resulted in all 3 of them agreeing that I have been suffering from Chronic Eosinophillic Bronchitis since when I have had all of my treatments changed and for the first time in ages the gorgeous Brookes saddle of mine which is attached to the even more gorgeous Shorter Rochford bike of mine is actually looking very tempting indeed!


----------



## DRM (3 Mar 2019)

After having the flu like lurgy, I had been fully over it for a couple of weeks, managed 4 spin classes & a 32 mile ride last Sunday, soon as I got home this Friday my throat felt sore & I’ve spent all weekend coughing & snotting constantly, guess what, it’s nicely disappearing now just in time for work.


----------



## Milzy (4 Mar 2019)

I’ve had to put in an emergency holiday as I don’t like going on the sick unless it’s serious long term. Bradford points are what I don’t like to collect. 
It’s the longest raw throat I’ve ever had. Today will be drinking water & laying in bed.


----------



## Aravis (4 Mar 2019)

After 8 weeks I'm still not 100% certain I'm clear. I'm glad to say that anything I've coughed up has been clean and largely tasteless, so compared with what some have mentioned there's been nothing particularly alarming, but overall I feel as though I've aged several years. It's been a bit like a slow-moving summer thunderstorm which you never feel has completely gone away.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2019)

Milzy said:


> I’ve had to put in an emergency holiday as I don’t like going on the sick unless it’s serious long term. Bradford points are what I don’t like to collect.
> It’s the longest raw throat I’ve ever had. Today will be drinking water & laying in bed.


Try gargling aspirin and take paracetamol for pain. Sucking a boiled sweet can be soothing too

What are Bradford points?


----------



## Milzy (4 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Try gargling aspirin and take paracetamol for pain. Sucking a boiled sweet can be soothing too
> 
> What are Bradford points?


Bradford factor is an equation of sick absences totted up to send you down the paper trail to oblivion.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2019)

Milzy said:


> Bradford factor is an equation of sick absences totted up to send you down the paper trail to oblivion.


Ah, I'm self employed...sick = no pay

But when employed taking time off sick with a contagious illness was actually a good thing for the business...certainly wouldn't take as holiday!


----------



## Milzy (4 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Ah, I'm self employed...sick = no pay
> 
> But when employed taking time off sick with a contagious illness was actually a good thing for the business...certainly wouldn't take as holiday!


Yes but I’d rather save sick leave for potentially more serious long term things. No point having 1 day off sick, you may as well have a full week.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Mar 2019)

Flu Jab for me.

my 21 year soon was a late get his jab and was so ill with - he couldn't keep anything down, had raging chest pain, diarrhoea and at one stage was vomiting blood - he lost 2 stone in weight and was off work for 3 weeks. It was awful to watch.


----------



## Milzy (4 Mar 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Flu Jab for me.
> 
> my 21 year soon was a late get his jab and was so ill with - he couldn't keep anything down, had raging chest pain, diarrhoea and at one stage was vomiting blood - he lost 2 stone in weight and was off work for 3 weeks. It was awful to watch.


That’s terrible to hear. If you was into cycling fitness losing 2 stone would seriously reduce your FTP too.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2019)

Milzy said:


> That’s terrible to hear. If you was into cycling fitness losing 2 stone would seriously reduce your FTP too.


Could be helpful on hills though


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2019)

vickster said:


> Could be helpful on hills though


Absolutely right. I lost over 2 stone in the month that I spent attempting to turn my pulmonary artery into a black pudding and when I finally got back on my bike I found the hills _a lot_ easier, despite residual damage to my body.


----------



## albal (5 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> Strep throat is definitely an import we could do without.
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread but if I'm honest I've done okay this year, threatened a few times but come to nothing which usually means I haven't been hanging around with the usual suspects in that regard.


Yes, kind of a agree, I had what I thought was the lurgy from hell . Forward 7 days and nothing. I considered a lucky escape.


----------

